# Getting ready for a test...going through techs



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all, 

As most of you know I have picked up a new style (American Kenpo) to augment and replace the "bill of goods" I was given before. I started in April of 2011 under Mr. Clark Cole H.I. (Parker-Salantri-Cole Lineage) and I will be testing for Blue Belt August 11th and I need to get my rear in gear so I am ready. Anyways, I was running through my techniques before teaching classes (explains the BB) and thought I would share...didn't get all of the techs in before class so I will shoot video later this week to catch up. Enjoy! 

FYI I apologize for a couple of errors in the video....will fix them at the next edit. 

[video=youtube_share;zkiFeFmlfnY]http://youtu.be/zkiFeFmlfnY[/video]


----------



## seasoned (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, Chris, I don't know much about Kenpo, but stances look good. Also you draw your kicks back all the way, and are light on your feet while moving. The best to you on your test, have a great day.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting and good luck!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting! I know nothing about this style and spent a while thinking about your moves, their uses etc, which was really enjoyable, a good experience. Good luck and I hope you post some more up.


----------



## Forever Training (Dec 1, 2013)

Yondanchris said:


> ...to augment and replace the "bill of goods" I was given before...



Would like to hear this backstory.


----------

